# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  iskustva s endometrinom

## luce2006

da li bi kontrakcije maternice potaknute endometrinom trebale bolit i koliko? ja ne osjecan nista strah me da ne djeluje ili da ne djeluje dovoljno dobro   :Embarassed:

----------


## Kejt

meni su u bolnici dali, dan nakon poroda, dvije tabletice (ujutro i navečer po jednu) i boljelo je prilično jako
ne znam, možda bi boljelo i bez toga
bila sam malo zbunjena i nisam baš razmišljala, sad nekako mislim da ih uopće ne bih popila (i neću drugi put) - maternica će i prirodno doći na svoje mjesto, pogotovo uz dojenje

----------


## Shiny

Mislim da je to individualno. Ja sam ih pila nakon poroda u bolnici, to svima daju, barem je tako na SD u Zagrebu. Kada sam ponovo zavrsila nakon pet dana s temperaturom u bolnici opet su mi ih dali, (iskreno ne znam zašto), i zaustavili mi krvarenje koje ionako nije bilo obilno, tj. tablete su bile kontraproduktivne...ali opet me nije boljelo...još su mi u otpusnom pismu napisali terapiju za doma s endometrinom ali sam ju samoinicijativno odbila. Ginekolog mi je rekao da sam dobro napravila.

----------

